# Just sharing....



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright...decided to share some pictures of a few of my goaties....What do you guys think. I just LOVE these three!

Top Picture: Cloverdale HD Savannah Sparrow
Middle: Cedar Valley Farm Felline
Bottom: April


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Great looking goats, I really like Sparrow! 

Hubby was like, "Why do those goats look naked?" :slapfloor: I had to explain clipping for show.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My fav of the three would probably be April. I love her coloring.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

All three are really pretty. April really grabs my eye though.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful goats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

all are equally beautiful...............


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls! Nice Kylee!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Dairy does you have....and beauties too! April looks like one of those white deer staues I've seen in yards...very pretty girl.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aprils eyes are different arent they? its like theyre so clear...beautiful.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

April's eyes are a beautiful gold color. She just has the sweetest face and those eyes contribute a lot to her cuteness!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful goats! Such interesting colors!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks  We do have quite the assortment of colors here!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

When I seen April it reminded me of one of those Jack Russel Terriers or whatever they're called again. So cute!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice goats!! I think Sparrow is my fav... I am a sucker for buckskins :greengrin:


----------

